# Community-Podcast - Episoden/Themenvorschläge/Allgemeines (aktuell: #34)



## Gast1669461003 (2. August 2012)

*Community-Podcast - Episoden/Themenvorschläge/Allgemeines (aktuell: #34)*

Unser Community-Podcast mit Unterstützung von PCGames wurde doch recht positiv aufgenommen, deswegen gibt es hier auch noch mal einen allgemeinen Thread zu dem Projekt. Ihr könnt hier Feedback abgeben, Kritik äußern, uns grob beleidigen oder was auch immer. 

*Unterstützung ist immer willkommen und wer mitmachen will, muss sich nur melden.* Themen gibt es sicherlich genug, da es meist kein reiner Konsolen-Podcast ist und wir auch über Mutiplattformtitel oder allgemeine Spielethemen sprechen. Spieleberichte aus der Perspektive eines PC-Zockers können nie schaden. Aber vielleicht entwickelt sich bei genügend Interesse hier ja auch ein Community-Podcast. Ansonsten freuen wir uns auf eine Zusammenarbeit. 

Aber ersteinmal eine Übersicht über alle bisherigen Community-Podcasts. Hier geht es zu unserem Thread.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Liste der Community-Podcasts*
*- 2011 -*

#0 - Testcast 
vom 25. Oktober 2011 mit daumenschmerzen, JAD, LouisLoiselle, The-Masterpiece, dsr159

#1 - Battlefield 3, Spieleimport
vom 01. November 2011 mit daumenschmerzen, JAD, LouisLoiselle, The-Masterpiece, dsr159

#2 - Uncharted 3, Modern Warfare 3, Battlefield 3
vom 17. November 2011 mit EiLafSePleisteischen, petib, The-Masterpiece, dsr159

#3 - Skyrim: Von ungewollten Homoehen und anderen Abenteuern
vom 06. Dezember 2011 mit daumenschmerzen, dsr159, Philkan91, Proble, The-Masterpiece

#4 - Jahresrückblick 2011 Teil 1: Musik
vom 06. Dezember 2011 mit ebi14, Morphium24, Proble, The-Masterpiece

*- 2012 -*

#5 - Jahresrückblick 2011 Teil 2: Kinofilme
 vom 04.01.2012 mit LouisLoiselle, LOX-TT, Petib, Sc4rFace

#6 - Jahresrückblick Teil 3: Spiele
 vom 11.01.2012 mit dsr159, meisternintendo, Petib, Underclass-Hero

#7 - Wir streiten über Downloadgames
 vom 08.02.2012 mit Ankylo, daumenschmerzen, dsr159, meisternintendo

#8 - FFX13-2, Catherine, The Darkness & Learning with the PooYoo's
 vom 08.02.2012 mit dsr159, Mastersith, Petib, Taila

#9 - POCA's! Mit Stargast und Auslosung der Preise unter allen Votern  
vom 29.03.2012 mit dsr159, Petib, Sascha Lohmüller

#10 - PlayStation Vita, Mass Effect 3
vom 25.04.2012 mit Brennerchen, dsr159, Proble

#11 - The Witcher 2, I Am Alive, Trials Evolution
vom 04.05.12 mit dsr159, meisternintendo, Underclass-Hero

#12 - Fußball EM 2012
vom 08.06.12 mit Ankylo, Brennerchen, ebi14, meisternintendo

#13 - E3 2012
vom 08.06.12 mit Daumenschmerzen, Herr-Semmelknoedel, LOX-TT, The-Masterpiece

#14 - Diablo 3
vom 25.06.12 mit dsr159, LouisLoiselle, Passitherock

#15 - Indie-Games Teil 1 (feat. PCGames.de)
vom 09.07.12 mit dsr159, LouisLoiselle, NyxAdreena, TrinityBlade

#16 - Indie-Games Teil 2
vom 06.08.12 mit Ankylo, LouisLoiselle, Proble, Taila

#17 - DayZ & The War Z 
vom 10.09.12 mit dsr159, LouisLoiselle, SchwertKomplex

#19 - Halloween-Special: Der Horrorgames-Podcast zu Halloween (Teil 1)
vom 25.10.12 mit daumenschmerzen, dsr159, petib, Taila

#20 - Halloween-Special: Der Horrorgames-Podcast zu Halloween (Teil 2)
vom 25.10.12 mit dsr159, xNomAnorx, Verganon 

*- 2013 -*

#21 - WiiU
vom 10.01.13 mit Ankylo, Drybone, meisternintendo, up-metaled-ass

#22 - Free-to-Play - Alles billiger Mist? Nein!
vom 11.02.13 mit dsr159, HolyYoghurt, LouisLoiselle, Verganon, xNomAnorx

#23 - Der Podcast ohne Plan - mit 25% weniger Laufzeit und Kraftausdrücken
vom 13.03.13 mit dsr159, LouisLoiselle, Lu, Schwertkomplex, Taila

#24 - Ni No Kuni
vom 08.04.13 mit LouisLoiselle, Taila, Devhilhunter2002, Vik86 (Viktor Eippert)

#25 - Ein unspektakulärer Meilenstein - Oculus Rift, The Forest, Shadow of the Eternals und mehr
vom 24.05.13 mit Ankylo, dsr159, Verganon

#26 - Sexismus, Gebrauchtspiele, Teamplay - jetzt mit 25% mehr Frauenanteil
vom 03.06.13 mit Daumenschmerzen, dsr159, Taila, Verganon

#27 - Youtube vs. Fernsehen
vom 07.08.13 mit Taila, Verganon, Herr-Semmelknödel, Mort

#28 - Gamescom 2013
vom 02.09.13 mit Taila, Petib, Underclass-Hero, LOX-TT

#29 - Always-Online, Retro-Games, Kickstarter-Betrug - mit Gewinnspiel!
vom 18.09.13 mit dsr159, Solidus, Verganon

#30 - SteamOS, Steam-Machines, Steam-Controller, Deus Ex Universe
vom 07.10.13 mit dsr159, LordCrash, Verganon

#31 - GTA V
vom 07.10.13 mit Daumenschmerzen, ndz, Underclass-Hero

#32 - Nether, The War Z im Schafspelz? PS4- vs. XBO-Grafik, HD-Remakes und mehr
vom 06.11.13 mit dsr159, Solidus, SchwertKomplex, Taila

*- 2014 -*

#33 - Videospiele und Ethnologie, PlayStation Now, unfertige Spiele und Total-Conversions
vom 14.01.13 mit dsr159, stHubi, Taila, Verganon

Community-Podcast #34: Pures Chaos - South-Park-Zensur, Watch-Dogs-Fiasko, Gaming-Tattoos uvm.
vom 09.03.14 mit Ankylo, dsr159, SchwertKomplex, Taila

Bislang 38 Teilnehmer in 34 Podcasts.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. August 2012)

*Ausstehende / Geplante Themen (VGZ+PCG)*


Unbekannte & abgefahrene Spiele
Richtig zocken: Heimkino (TV & Sound)
Geschnittene Spiele / Zensur
Kontroverse Spiele/Szenen in Videospielen
Free 2 Play - Was ist das und was soll der Scheiß?
Onlinespiele/Onlinezocken
Spiele-Magazine (damals & heute)
Rollenspiele (westlich/japanisch/allgemein)
Rückblick auf aktuelle Konsolengeneration / Next-Gen
Spieleserien (MGS, GTA, FF, RE etc.)


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. August 2012)

*Teilnehmer gesucht!*

- In den nächsten Wochen wird ein *Adventure-Podcast* stattfinden (klassische Adventures von textbasiertem Zork über Monkey Island bis Edna bricht aus usw.) und wir suchen noch ein bis zwei Teilnehmer.

- Als nächstes kommt vielleicht ein Podcast, in dem wir uns *Counter-Strike* widmen, anlässlich des CS:GO-Releases, sofern wir genug Leute finden. Auch da könnten wir noch jemanden gebrauchen. Gerne ein paar erfahrene Veteranen.

Jemand Interesse bei einem der Podcasts mitzumachen? Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. September 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> *Teilnehmer gesucht!*
> 
> - In den nächsten Wochen wird ein *Adventure-Podcast* stattfinden (klassische Adventures von textbasiertem Zork über Monkey Island bis Edna bricht aus usw.) und wir suchen noch ein bis zwei Teilnehmer.


 
Ein schönes Thema. 
Traut euch ruhig Leute, die beißen nicht. 



Spoiler



Auch wenn da jemand was gegen die Rätsel von Monkey Island hatte, wenn ich mich richtig zurück erinnere.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. September 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Auch wenn da jemand was gegen die Rätsel von Monkey Island hatte, wenn ich mich richtig zurück erinnere.


 
Ja, dieser komische Kerl wird auch nur beim Podcast mitmachen, wenn sich nicht noch zwei Leute melden und dann über Monkey Island herziehen. 

Also bitte... freiwillige vor!



Spoiler



*hust* Nyx vielleicht?


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. September 2012)

würde zur Not bei den Adventures mitmachen, wenn sich sonst keiner meldet. Sonst wollte ich ne Weile pausieren - die Leute sind sicher schon angeödet von mich.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. September 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> die Leute sind sicher schon angeödet von mich.


 
Eher vom Podcast allgemein, aber nicht von dir.^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. September 2012)

#17 - DayZ & The War Z 
vom 10.09.12 mit dsr159, LouisLoiselle, SchwertKomplex


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Oktober 2012)

#18 - Adventure-Games
vom 04.10.12 mit Petib, ThreeSix187, Tommi1981


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. Oktober 2012)

#19 - Halloween-Special: Der Horrorgames-Podcast zu Halloween (Teil 1)
vom 25.10.12 mit daumenschmerzen, dsr159, petib, Taila


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Oktober 2012)

So, der zweite Teil vom Horrorpodcast ist aufgenommen und kommt wahrscheinlich direkt morgen. Danke an xNomAnorx und Verganon für die Teilnahme. Crysisheld kam leider etwas dazwischen. 

Ich find, es lief gut, hoffe ihr seht das genauso.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Oktober 2012)

So, da ist er. Feedback ist erwünscht.

# 20 - Der Halloween-Horror-Podcast -Teil 2
mit dsr159, Verganon, xNomAnorx


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:
			
		

> wie wär´s mit Aufrüsten? Ein Punkt mit dem sich im weitesten Sinn ja auch bald Konsoleros auseinandersetzen müssen



@ Aufrüsten

Ob sich Konsoleros damit auseinandersetzen müssen, sei mal dahingestellt, die kaufen dann eben die nächste Konsolengeneration (wenn es an der Zeit ist, kommt ein Next-Gen-Podcast). Deshalb wäre der Podcast natürlich nur bei PCG interessant, was aber nicht das Problem sein soll. Bei solchen Themen sollen eben PCG- und VGZ-Podcasts nebeneinander existieren.

Aufrüsten ist aber ein sehr komplexes Thema und dementsprechend bräuchten wir auch Leute mit Fachwissen. Wenn sich da drei oder vier Leute finden, sicher. Allerdings hätten wir dann ja auch das Problem, dass wir sehr viele Dinge abdecken müssten. Von verschiedenen Preisklassen bis zu technischen Vergleichen. Das ist ein Gebiet, auf das ich mich beispielsweise nicht wagen werde.^^

Wenn aber Leute dafür vorhanden sind und ihr konkrete Vorschläge habt, wie es inhaltlich aussehen soll, dann können wir das gerne machen - aber ohne mich, ich hab da keine Ahnung und ohne Herb hätte ich noch keinen neuen PC.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. November 2012)

Ich hole den Thread nochmal hoch und frage einfach mal: *Welches Thema würdet ihr euch als nächstes wünschen?
*
Zu obigem kam ja nichts mehr und wenn, dann würde ich gern wissen, wie das aussehen soll und wen man da ranziehen könnte. Weil ich nix Ahnung. 
Ansonsten hätte ich auch gern einfach mal Themenvorschläge. Es muss nicht unbedingt etwas sein, dass auch bei VGZ Anklang findet, das können wir gern seperat machen, wenn es nicht passt. Ansonsten kümmer ich mich erstmal nur um VGZ.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. November 2012)

Also ich persönlich fände von den oben stehenden Themen folgende recht interessant:
Geschnittene Spiele / Zensur
Kontroverse Spiele/Szenen in Videospielen
Free 2 Play - Was ist das und was soll der Scheiß?
Spiele-Magazine (damals & heute)
Unbekannte & abgefahrene Spiele

Bei den ersten drei Themen könnte ich auch als Teilnehmer mitmachen, bei den anderen beiden wäre ich nur als Zuhörer dabei


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. November 2012)

Okay. Spiele-Magazine werden wir irgendwann später machen, wenn Falconer75 kann (sagt euch vielleicht was, wenn ihr Podcast- und Heft-Threads von PCG/P3 etc. verfolgt  ).

Für die ersten beiden Themen finde ich sicherlich bei VGZ auch welche. Für Free2Play, den ich gern machen würde, müssten wir dann aber hier Leute suchen, weil das hauptsächlich ein PC-Thema ist.


----------



## Verganon (9. November 2012)

Also für F2P und Rollenspiele hab ich mich ja schon gemeldet 

gibts schon Pläne und Ideen wann der nächste Podcast stattfindet (und mit welchem Thema?)


Noch ein Thema:
*Spielemarketing VS fertiges Spiel*. da gibts bestimmt so einige gute Dinge die man da vorbereiten kann. Stichwort Homefront


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2012)

Da  ich jetzt dreimal vergessen habe, hier zu antworten und mich das auch selbst wurmt:

Sicher, das ist der Große Vorteil der Konsolen, man muss nur bedingt etwas aus 2-3 Versionen wählen, was sich idr. auf die Größe der Festplatte beschränkt. Aber das hält einen ja nicht davon ab zu spekulieren was da gehen könnte, also die Leistung in Spielen, "Nicht-Spielefähigkeiten", etc. pp, vorallem da auch nach dem Vorschlag raus kam, dass die CPU der PS4 wohl auf der Aktuellen Trinity-APU-Generation basiert


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. November 2012)

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch von drüben (und weil es schon länger auf der Liste steht) kommt als nächstes ein Resident Evil-Podcast.

Der beinhaltet die alten Teile, die neuen Teile, das Gamecube-Remake, evtl. die Comics, Filme usw. wenn sich jemand findet, der sie kennt. Natürlich muss nicht jeder die ganze Serie kennen, ich puzzle das dann so zusammen, dass wir möglichst viel abdecken.

Irgendwelche freiwilligen RE-Fans?


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. November 2012)

Generell hätte ich Lust bei einem Podcast  mitzumachen, ich kenne aber nur die Filme. Mit den Spielen kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus und von der Existenz von Comics wusste ich bis eben gar nichts 
Ich wäre also vllt höchstens eine Notlösung wenn du niemand besseren findest


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Dezember 2012)

Weil jetzt alles nicht so gelaufen ist, wie geplant, muss ich mal Umdenken und werde mir einen Plan aufstellen.

Für PCG würde ich vorschlagen, als nächstes den *Free-to-play Podcast *zu machen. Termin noch offen. Verganon und Nom haben ja schon ihr Interesse bekannt gegeben. Gibt es noch mehr?

Dann bräuchte ich eine Liste mit F2P-Titeln, die ihr gezockt habt und über die ihre sprechen könntet. Ggf. kann man sich ja noch ein paar anschauen, sind ja umsonst. 

Aktuell wäre natürlich Planetside 2, das ich auch ein paar Stunden gespielt habe. Sicher hat auch jemand SWTOR gespielt, dass nun auch F2P ist, wenn auch beschissen umgesetzt.


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2012)

Hm, ich könnte zumindest ein paar Infos zu Star Trek Online liefern


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die drei Freiwilligen haben eine Mail bekommen und sind hoffentlich zu haben. Termin wird später geklärt, wird aber irgendwann in der ersten Januarhälfte. Ich richte mich da gern nach euch. 

Ich habe den F2P-Podcast erstmal nur für PCG im Sinn, weil es auf VGZ wohl nur sehr, sehr wenige interessieren dürfte. Es sei denn, wir machen einen größeren "allgemeinen" Teil, wo wir über das Preismodell selbst und solche Späße wie den aktuellen Frontal21-Bericht voller Halbwahrheiten sprechen.

Was sollte alles rein? Bislang steht folgendes auf der Liste:

- Allgemeines zu Free2Play, Erklärungen usw.
- Zukunft des Geschäftsmodells, Beispiel Crytek
- Empfehlenswerte F2P-Titel (Qualität der Spiele, Umsetzung des Preismodells, etc.)

Anmerkungen, Vorschläge?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Januar 2013)

#21 - WiiU
vom 10.01.13 mit Ankylo, Drybone, meisternintendo, up-metaled-ass


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (10. Januar 2013)

Also ich würde, wenn es den anderen Leuten passt, gerne bei einem Podcast über Rollenspiele sein( ich könnte auch etwas über (Grafik-)Mods erzählen, aber kein suuuper fundiertes wissen. )
Ich bin kurz vor meinem 16 Lebensjahr, habe aber Spiele wie Skyrim, Fallout 3 gesuchtet,( Habe bei Skyrim ca. 300 std. , könnte über allzu alte Rollenspiele also nicht soviel sagen.
Falls so ein Podcast geplant ist, würde ich mich freiwillig melden!

Und für F2P würde ich mich auch melden. Habe nur wenige gespielt, weil ich die meißten F2P überhaupt nicht mag Wäre aber nur als Ersatz da, weil ich nicht soviel Erfahrung damit habe!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Januar 2013)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Und für F2P würde ich mich auch melden. Habe nur wenige gespielt, weil ich die meißten F2P überhaupt nicht mag Wäre aber nur als Ersatz da, weil ich nicht soviel Erfahrung damit habe!


 
Wir suchen da noch jemanden und ich nehme jeden, der sich anbietet. Bislang sind es nur Nom, Verganon und ich. Welche F2P-Spiele hast du denn gezockt? Wenn sich niemand meldet, der mehr gezockt hat als du, bist du dabei, falls es zeitlich passt.


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (10. Januar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Wir suchen da noch jemanden und ich nehme jeden, der sich anbietet. Bislang sind es nur Nom, Verganon und ich. Welche F2P-Spiele hast du denn gezockt? Wenn sich niemand meldet, der mehr gezockt hat als du, bist du dabei, falls es zeitlich passt.


 
Ich habe folgende Spiele gespielt: Team Fortress 2 ; APB Reloaded; Tribes Ascend und ein paar, an die ich mich aber nicht mehr so gut erinnern kann ;D
Zeittechnisch hätte ich vorallem am Wochenende Zeit, weil ich sonst unter der Woche nach der Schule erst um ca 16:30   heimkomme und ich danach nur noch tot bin


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich würde es auf das Wochenende 19./20. hinauslaufen, ist aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (10. Januar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich würde es auf das Wochenende 19./20. hinauslaufen, ist aber noch nicht sicher.


 
Ok, danke für die Info


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Februar 2013)

Community-Podcast #22: Free-to-play - alles nur billiger Mist? Nein!

Hier noch eine Umfrage zum Podcast:

Community-Podcast Survey

Dauert ungefähr zwei Minuten.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. April 2013)

Hallo liebe PC-Gameler  eine Anfrage zu einem zukünftigen Podcast.

Thema wäre: *LucasArts: Das Studio, die Spiele, die Zukunft*

bitte hier oder im VGZ Thread oder per omail melden. Bei mehr als 3 Bewerbern wird ausgelost.​


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. April 2013)

Der aktuelle Podcast:

Community-Podcast #24: Ni No Kuni - mit seiner Hoheit Viktor Eippert!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. Mai 2013)

#25 - Ein unspektakulärer Meilenstein - Oculus Rift, The Forest, Shadow of the Eternals und mehr
vom 24.05.13 mit Ankylo, dsr159, Verganon

Lautzeit: humane 75 Minuten. Jetzt auch mit Zeitmarken. Feedback?


----------



## Verganon (13. Juli 2013)

*meldet sich mal kurz zu Wort*

Idee für einen Spezial-Podcast, damit hier wieder einmal etwas passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thema:* "Youtube, Twitch.tv und co. - Der TV-Ersatz der Gamer?"

*Geplante Dauer:* ~45Minuten

*What's it all about:*
Ein Podcast der sich halt der Idee widmet das Let's Player und Channels   wie Cynical Brit und co. eine Art "Fernsehprogramm für Spieler"   bereitstellen und ebenfalls ein wenig über Streams sprechen (MortSCII,   Huskystarcraft, Let's Play Together).
Habe das Thema kürzlich bei einigen Freunden angesprochen bzw. wir sind   darauf gekommen über "Ich schaue lieber Youtube, im Fernsehn kommt nur   Schrott".

Kurz gesagt:
Teil1: Der Grund warum wir Youtube/Streams schauen statt wie der brave normale Deutsche RTL anzuschalten
Teil2: "advertise like shamless whores" - Channelformate vorstellen
Teil3: Youtube als Fernsehalternative für "Nicht-Gamer" (um alles mal  abgedeckt zu haben und einen Grund zu finden HerrTutorial zu dissen...  just kidding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*Terminidee:* 27. / 28.07 oder 03. / 04.08 eines dieser Wochenenden.

Wer Teilnehmen kann und möchte bitte bei mir melden da ich dann u.U. auch die Moderation mache, wenn dsr die Zeit nicht findet.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. September 2013)

Fehlt noch ein Teilnehmer für den nächsten Podcast. Steigt wahrscheinlich am Samstagnachmittag mit Verganon, Solidus und mir.

Falls noch jemand mitmachen will, darf er sich per Mail an mich wenden. Jeder darf ein Thema vorschlagen, das wir anschließend besprechen, damit jeder was beizutragen hat.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. September 2013)

#29 Always-Online, Retro-Games, Kickstarter-Betrug - mit Gewinnspiel!
vom 18.09.13 mit dsr159, Solidus, Verganon

Und dank Verganon gibt es nun auch eine Facebook-Seite für den Community-Podcast.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. November 2013)

Der neue Podcast:

Community-Podcast #32: Nether, The War Z im Schafspelz? PS4- vs. XBO-Grafik, HD-Remakes und mehr


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. November 2013)

Interessiert sich hier jemand für Pen&Paper? Wenn ja, bitte melden.


----------



## Verganon (14. November 2013)

interessieren ja, auskennen kein Stück ^^"


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. November 2013)

Wenn du willst, darfst du dann im Notfall der Moderator sein, wenn sich nicht genug Leute finden.


----------



## Verganon (15. November 2013)

selber keine Lust dazu? 
Schauen wir mal, wie sich's ergibt, aber ich kann des schon machen denke ich


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. November 2013)

Hm. Versteh ich grad nich.....warum wollt ihr unbedingt einen p&p Pod machen, wenn ihr nicht mal genug Leute dafür kriegt?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. November 2013)

2-3 Leute + ein neutraler aber interessierter Moderator passen schon. Muss ja auch erstmal nachfragen, wen es interessiert. Vielleicht melden sich ja genug. Zwei P&P-Spieler haben wir auf jeden Fall schon mal.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. März 2014)

Community-Podcast #34: Pures Chaos - South-Park-Zensur, Watch-Dogs-Fiasko, Gaming-Tattoos uvm.
vom 09.03.14 mit Ankylo, dsr159, SchwertKomplex, Taila

Ist gut geworden. Chaotisch, aber lustig.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Mai 2015)

Ich übernehme mal meinen VGZ-Text 1zu1 (außer die Farbe) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*VORSCHLÄGE FÜR EINEN RESTART*​ 
 Der  Community-Podcast den Dennis vor einigen Jahren ins Leben rief, hat  sich scheinbar überlebt, der letzte Podcast war im August letzten  Jahres, das ist nun ein Dreiviertel-Jahr her. Es wäre schade um die  schöne Idee und da Ankylo kürzlich im Zuge der VOCAs mich ansprach, ob  man nicht wieder, wie bei den letzten POCAs einen Podcast machen könnte,  mit einen der play-Redakteure als Stargast (damals war es soweit ich  mich erinnere Sascha oder Viktor) den Preis in der Kategorie  Redakteur/Admin zu verleihen.

Im Zuge dieser Idee hab ich mir heute bei einem längeren Spaziergang in  der schönen Natur Frankens einige Gedanken gemacht, wie man denn den  Community-Podcast quasi rebooten könnte um ihn wieder zum laufen zu  bringen.

Hier mal Ideen die mir so kamen.



*Stammcrew zum Moderieren* 
Wie  die Play4 ihre Stammredis hat, so könnte man auch für den  Communty-Podcast welche quasi ernennen, anbieten würden sich quasi  einige die schon des öfteren beim alten Community-Podcast mitwirkten und  gut reden können. Spontan würde mir da z.B. Daumi, Verge oder auch Phil  einfallen (gibt natürlich noch einige weitere, aber ich kann jetzt  nicht alle aufzählen, das würde den Rahmen sprengen) welche quasi die  Moderation führen, also auch mit die Fragen stellen oder anmoderieren.  Hinzu kämen dann 2 - 3 weitere Podcastler (können darunter natürlich  auch mehrere "Stammis" sein, logisch.




*Länge
* 
Ich  weiß nicht ob es andere auch so sehen, aber mir wurden die Podcasts mit  teils schon fast 2 Stunden Laufzeit zuletzt doch zu langatmig, sowohl  passiv als Hörer als auch aktiv als Teilnehmer und darum dachte ich, man  versucht so im Schnitt 30 bis 45 Minuten für eine normale  Podcast-Episode einzuplanen, das ist eine gute Zeit um komplett  konzentriert bis zum Ende zuzuhören. Bei größeren Themen könnte man dann  entweder 2 Parts machen, mit verschieden Teilnehmern, um z.B. nicht nur  von 4 sondern von 8 Mitgliedern Anekdoten zu z.B. Witcher 3 zu hören.  Alternativ macht man ab und an quasi mal XL-Ausgaben (z.B. nächstes Jahr  zum 15-jährigen VGZ-Jubiläum oder zu den 10-jährigen Geburtstagen der  Last-Gen Konsolen, welche auch bald anstehen) mit einer Laufzeit von  über 1 Stunde. 





*Regelmäßigkeit* 
Um  den Community-Podcast atraktiv zu halten, sollte er in einer gewissen  Regelmäßigkeit erscheinen, ich dachte da so an alle 2, maximal 3 Wochen  eine Ausgabe (wenn mal wirklich gar kein Thema ansteht, kann es  natürlich auch mal eine etwas längere Pause geben, aber das sollte eher  die Ausnahme sein.




*User noch mehr einbinden* 
Wir  hatten bei den Community-Podcasts ja aus einem schönen Pool an  Teilnehmern schöpfen können, aber mir kam da noch die Idee, dass man,  wenn es sich bei einem Thema anbietet, die User quasi mitmachen zu  lassen. Ich dachte da spontan an den #Themenchat, in dem dann pünktlich  zu Aufnahme des Podcast User kommen können und Fragen zum Thema stellen  können, die dann einer der Teilnehmer vorliest und dann zusammen mit den  anderen die versucht zu beantworten. Außerdem könnte man zum  10-jährigen VGZ-Geburtstag mancher User (sofern diese Lust haben) quasi  einen Mini-Cast machen, mit 15 - 20 Minuten Länge, in dem sie dann quasi  interviewt werden und einige persönliche VGZ-Anekdoten erzählen  dürfen/können.




*andere, kleinere Punkte* 
Das  waren jetzt eigentlich die größten Punkte, ich geh noch kurz auf ein  paar Kleinigkeiten ein, die mir sonst noch so einfielen. Wir könnten  noch mehr Werbung für den Community-Podcast machen, sofern der Neustart  klappen sollte (z.B. per Signatur)
Ab und an können wir ja versuchen ein paar Überraschungsteilnehmer  (sprich Redis) in die Runde zu bringen, sofern es möglich ist.
Große Story-Spoiler bei (neuen) Spiele bezogen Podcasts sollten entweder  versucht werden zu vermeiden oder, wenn es sich nicht anders ergiebt,  beim nochmal probehören die ungefähre Zeit zu notieren und dann in der  Beschreibung ungefähr zu erwähnen wann denn ein größerer Spoiler  auftauchen könnte, damit User den Cast trotzdem hören können und den  betreffenden Abschnitt skipen können.


----------

